# decided



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have decided to get a tegu from my local petshop that i found. they have both B+W and Reds i thought about it and decided since they are both the same price that i would get a red this time. i go to purchase it next week and cant wait


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Where are you getting it from? Cold Blooded?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 10, 2012)

haha yeah how'd you know?


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoa didn't even realize you guys were from Mass. I'm over in RI


----------



## tommyboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> haha yeah how'd you know?



Lol.it's the only reptile store around! Those guys over there are great.they will take good care of you.



Skeetzy said:


> Whoa didn't even realize you guys were from Mass. I'm over in RI



Hello neighbor!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 11, 2012)

just called them to see what there amount was and they still have a good 6 or 7 reds left so im gonna go collect mine next week by any means


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 11, 2012)

U should get a extreme cross b/w from kushfiend

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 11, 2012)

who's that?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 11, 2012)

Look into the tegu.com good breeder

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah i think local is going to be my friend for a while bobby kind off took the whole internet thing away from me so now im all sketchy/paranoid


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 11, 2012)

I got.my extreme cross b/w from.him no problem

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

